# passat 1.8t FWD TO AWD



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

i have my passat torn apart to rebuild the engine and i figured since im this far why dont i swap the fwd to 4 motion awd! 

my question is: is it possible to swap the awd into a fwd chassis? 
i have a Chilton vw, audi / passat, a4 manual! 

im wondering if i should just find a passat wagon that has the 4 motion and rebuild that with my 1.8t


i kno i have alot of work ahead! all help is appreciated!!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

macster9090 said:


> my question is: is it possible to swap the awd into a fwd chassis?


In a word, no.

The rear floorpan is totally different between FWD and AWD, so the only way you could do this is to cut then entire rear floor out of a 4motion model and graft it in to yours. 

Thats really not worth it tbh. As you mentioned, you'd be far better off just buying a 4motion in the first place :thumbup:


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok! thanks know all i need is an passat wagon with 4motion correct? does the engine ur auto tran matter if im gonna put a 1.8t in and manual?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Assuming you want to use your freshly rebuilt motor in this, can't just you buy a manual 1.8T 4motion? If so then that is definitely the best route to take since obviously you can just swap the motor over.

If you can't buy a manual 4motion then swapping everything from your manual donor in to an auto 4motion will be quite a big job, as quite a lot is different - electronics, axles, prop, possibly rear diff ratio, shifter, cluster, ecu coding etc.


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

yea thought so but if i got a manual v6 and wanted to swap it over with my 1.8t could i do that ur is the rear diff ect gonna be different from a 1.8 model??


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

If you get a manual V6 4motion then you can leave all the transmission & diffs alone. The 1.8 will bolt to the V6 trans no problem.

Mechanically, swap everything forward of the bellhousing over to your 1.8T, and leave everything behind the bellhousing alone 

AC lines are different on the V6, so you'll need to discharge that and swap the lines, compressor, rad, and dryer over.
Power steering pump and lines are also different, so swap them too.
Rad and coolant hoses are different, etc.

For the wiring you will need to swap the ecu, harness, cluster and transponder. Use the buttons and key blade from the new car, and the transponder section from your old one so everything still works. 

You may need to re-code the ABS / ESP ECU to 4-cylinder with VAG-COM too.

I've just done a very similar swap in an A6 actually. It was a 2.5 V6 TDI and its now a 1.9 I4 TDI. Its pretty simple tbh, since its all factory parts.


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok thanks no the hard part..... to find a passat wagon v6 *manual* 4motion lol!:facepalm:


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

Slightly off topic but let's say you bought a v6 4 motion autobox, does a 4 cyl bolt to v6 auto? I was thinking about this for a beater for myself, the 4 motions(02 and older) come up dirt cheap from time to time


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes its the same transmission on both I4 and V6 so either would bolt up.

You'd need an auto I4 donor to get the flex-plate, starter, etc, although the torque converter is compatible.


----------

